# Hi Everybody Newbie here and i like some input from you..



## sammy29926 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Everybody,
I just joined to this board and my name is sammy. I live at Hilton head Island,sc USA and i will try built my own computer after doing all kinds of research.. I like to have your input as i have never done this kind of work but i like to give it a shot.. ( i work on my cars ect..)So my current computer is a dionasour.. I ahve win 98 and this computer is close to 7 years old.. i rarely play games online but i get online and surf and some digital pics ect... I really do not want to spend more than $450 to a complete system that includes OS.. ( i like to get windows vista..) I have been doing some resarcha nd i am going with used motherborad pcu's ect..
Following is my planned set up..( btw i have 19inc LCDscreen, and wireless keyboard and mause.. )

Mother board is ASUS A8N 32 SLU deluxe socket 939
Cpu AMD atlon 64 4000 2.4ghz
Ram 2GB 
Dvd/cd burner player 
Video Card PNY Verto GeForce 7900 GT (256 MB) PCI Express GPU
power supply OCZ PowerStream EPS12V 520W Power Supply OCZ520ADJSLI 
case Coolermaster Centurion 5 Black Tower Computer Case 

I believe this set up would be fine for my application but i have couple of questions i like to ask..
Which kind of clloing should i have? Fan for th epower supply and cpy would be enough?

Thank you for your help
Sammy


----------



## oinkypig (Feb 27, 2007)

will u be doing any overclocking? if so then i would get the artict cooling freezer 64 pro for ur case, cuz the big typhoon may not fit in it. the psu should already come with a fan with it.


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd like to know where you're getting all that and Windows Vista for $450 USD . 
Vista Home Premium OEM- $120
CPU- $100
RAM- $150
DVD+RW- $40
7900GT- $200
OCZ PSU- $80
Case- $50

And that's not even a complete system! That's no less than $740 by my calculator, add shipping and you're at no less than $800...using *newegg's* prices. If you're seriously going to try staying under the $450 mark, you're going to have to do some serious reconfiguring.


----------



## sammy29926 (Feb 27, 2007)

hi there,
I will be doing some good haunting on used parts on ebay...What is that saying somebodys trash orher persons treasure.. I will be keeping everybody uptodate as far as what i got on ebay and how much it cost me... 
Thank you for your responses.. and i will not be doing any overclocking..
Thank you 
Sammy


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 27, 2007)

If you don't play games that demand a lot from your video card save yourself some money and buy a lower end graphics card.  You don't need much to surf the web.


----------



## sammy29926 (Feb 27, 2007)

hi everybody,
I just scored a Western Digital Caviar SE WD2500JS 250GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM on ebay.

Here is the cost of parts list;

Hard drive $57.50 + $9 total $66.50
Ultra Wizard Mid-Tower ATX Case  $40+free shipping -$40 (rebate)total 0
ASUS A8N-SLI NFORCE4 SOCKET 939 AMD MOTHERBOARD-$55+$15(shipping) total $70
HEC Orion 585W ATX 12V     $23.99+$9.36( shipping) total $33.35
Samsung DVd player/burner $32.99 with free shipping.
PNY Optima 2GB (2X1GB sticks) PC3200 memory $104.98+ $10 (shipping)=$114.98
Parts Combined total $66.50+$70+$33.35+$32.99+$114.98=$307.82

have good day
Sammy


----------



## Fusion (Feb 27, 2007)

hey sammy

you may be better doing one of two things.

a. get a socket AM2 CPU, as 939 is old now, but i still think it rocks
b. spend a little more, and get a core2duo system, that should last you for another 7 years!


----------



## sammy29926 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Fusion,
First thank you for th einput but with the budget i want to spend and i really do no think i can get a decend mobo and cpu. Hey i got the Hard drive and i am still doing research adn comparing prices.. if yo ucome across an decend mobo and cpu prices  ( AM2 or dualcore intel..) Please do post it here or pm me..
Thank yo u
Sammy


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 27, 2007)

Heh, you could have spent a lot less on the hard drive, you only need 80GB. You can get a new one for less than $50 shipped. I wish I could help you but...I don't know how you're going to get a complete Vista system for under $450, even with the help of fleabay.


----------



## J0N (Feb 27, 2007)

450$  

I think you may of underestimated your budget. 

Over here you can barely get a decent CPU and MOBO for 450$! Damn you America and your low low prices!


----------



## sammy29926 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi,
Alright i might be doing some recalculation on ym budget and i am ok i i go $100 or $150 over budget.. what i like to do is built a decend system with vista we will see.. i am haunting for deals everywhere and time will show.. Keep th eadvice coming and again thank you for the advises ..
Have good one
Sammy


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 27, 2007)

Something to say, offtopic, but had to sound off on it:

Sammy - You live in a VERY COOL PLACE!



* Near a city I lived in in the 1990's & went to visit many times since: Savannah, Ga.!

APK

P.S.=> John Cougar Mellencamp & Michael Jordan have places there from what I understand as well... say "HI" to them for me, if you see them! apk


----------



## sammy29926 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Alecstaar,
Thanky uo fro th enice comments about the Island...
I just scored a Ultra Wizard Mid-Tower ATX Case for free with free shipping...
Have great day
Sammy


----------



## sammy29926 (Mar 5, 2007)

What size PSU should i be looking for?
450W,500w or 550W?
thank you 
Sammy


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, you need to ignore wattage. The real thing you need to look at is the amperage on the 12 volt rail. For example...My ThermalTake 430W power supply has 18 amps on the 12 volt rail. A 360W FSP power supply has 25 amps on the 12 volt rail. The FSP will be the better power supply, because high-end motherboards/graphics cards use a lot of 12 volt power.


----------



## sammy29926 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi everybody,
i recieved my new case and it lookpretty good for a free case.. Now i have couple of questions adn some advise fromy ou as far as which motherboard i should be choosing..First I wanted to go with asus A8n32-SLI deluxe socket 939.. I still want to go with that but i am open to any suggestions..
         I like an Amd motherboard socket 939 or Am2 (does not matter..)
         I probbly will never use 2 videocards running at the sametime (is it called SLI?)
         My harddrive will be 250GB and only one...
         I like to have an option to expand/add at least 4GB Ram
         I will not oc my system..
         i need an something with an decend sound card ect.. ( i do not listen music but i do ay couple of videogames and watch some video clips..)
and as usual it need to be reasonbly( i know i spelled that word wrong..) priced...
and one more question  is 
   i think i figured out which PSU i wil be using...
        HEC Orion 585W ATX 12V Ver 2.2 Computer Power Supply HP 585D, 20+4 Pin, Low Ripple Noise, w/ Dual 8cm Fans. What do you think abou tthis PSU?

Thanks a lot
Sammy


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 6, 2007)

That motherboard is just fine, unless you intend on upgrading again in less than 2yrs, then I would go AM2.  It can handle 4gb ram.  The PSU you selected is ok for a 7900 series card,(will probably not power 2 of those cards). Sounds like it's comming together, take your time and double check everything before connecting any power and don't forget thermal paste on CPU under heatsink.  As for soundcards, go with a Creative Audigy, any are ok the Audigy SE2 is a good priced one(about $30 U.S.-  newegg), and still delivers surround sound,  Logitech X 530 surround speakers are good budget sound, about $40-$50 U.S.(Amazon.com)


----------



## Grings (Mar 6, 2007)

ive got a hec psu here and it runs a fairly meaty system (3hdd, 2dvd + geforce 8(o/c), previously an x1800 overclocked)) and has so far (1.5 yrs) been rock solid, and mines 'only' a 550w model, it's a fair bit louder than my other one though (hiper)


----------



## sammy29926 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi just updated th eparts list..
scored and ASUS A8N-SLI NFORCE4 SOCKET 939 AMD MOTHERBOARD for $55 plus $15 shipping...
Sammy


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 6, 2007)

Sammy, you are getting some great parts. If you check the Buy/Sell/Trade/Giveaway forums here, you might score some even nicer equipment. Unlike ebay, folks here charge shipping only, not some rounded magical number to increase their bottom dollar and offset the costs of paypal. Looks good man, and your MOBO is so better than mine. You should be able to get a decent 4000 from tigerdirect or newegg for like 80 bucks or less.


----------



## rick22 (Mar 6, 2007)

hi i would only get i gig of ram  you can put the rest on a 7950gt...get a 700w ocz cost 129.00 at newegg...j have the a8n32sli del and love it....the mb has 3 bios on it...so if you try to flash your bios and mess up it goes to one of the back up bios....easy to oc...have fun


----------



## sammy29926 (Mar 7, 2007)

rick22 said:


> hi i would only get i gig of ram  you can put the rest on a 7950gt...get a 700w ocz cost 129.00 at newegg...j have the a8n32sli del and love it....the mb has 3 bios on it...so if you try to flash your bios and mess up it goes to one of the back up bios....easy to oc...have fun



Hi Rick22,
I quess you did not read my previous post.. which is this built is on a very very strict budget...
Sammy


----------



## Wile E (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi sammy, welcome to TPU. 

Looks like you have everything coming together nicely so far. But, I was wondering, do you think you could scrape together some extra money for a Dual-Core cpu? It would lengthen the life of your build a little, and enable you to multitask better. Might be the better way to go.

Here's an example: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103561

Also, to get the best performance, make sure the ram you choose is PC3200 DDR400.


----------



## Mediarocker543 (Mar 8, 2007)

oinkypig said:


> will u be doing any overclocking? if so then i would get the artict cooling freezer 64 pro for ur case, cuz the big typhoon may not fit in it. the psu should already come with a fan with it.



Since this is his first system, I really dont think he should consider oc'ing just yet. Just an opinion.

By the way sammy nice score on the A8n-SLI!


----------



## devinXkillyou (Mar 8, 2007)

sammy29926 said:


> but i get online and surf and some digital pics





sammy29926 said:


> and watch some video clips



to address your underlying need for this rig: yes, this will be a great computer for pr0n.


----------



## sammy29926 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi guys,
I just ordered Hec power supply for a total of $33.35 inculing shipping...
It is kinda getting together...
Sammy


----------



## sammy29926 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi guys,
Just ordered Samsung DVDplayer/burner through newegg for $32.99 with free shipping..
Sammy


----------



## MrSeanKon (Mar 9, 2007)

sammy29926 said:


> What size PSU should i be looking for?
> 450W,500w or 550W?


At least 500 Watts and choose one of good brand names (Enermax, Fortron, OCZ).
Welcome here 
Grab my guides IMHO they are be useful!


----------



## sammy29926 (Mar 11, 2007)

hi everybody,
Allt h eparts i got is a oem version and I do not have any cables to connect them!!! where can i get some cables and which cables do i need to get..? ( i am a newbie..) other think is cooling for the case and the cpu? Case i got have an 120mm exh fan hole and 80mm side fan hole.. I am looking for a decend cooling fan (enough air flow with minimal noise) for the case fans and a decend cpu cooler... ? and more more think what do i need to look for when i am shopping for a video card? My mother board has a nforce chipset in it so should i look for a nvidia video cards? I am waiting for your advices...
thank you 
Sammy


----------



## pt (Mar 11, 2007)

sammy29926 said:


> hi everybody,
> Allt h eparts i got is a oem version and I do not have any cables to connect them!!! where can i get some cables and which cables do i need to get..? ( i am a newbie..) other think is cooling for the case and the cpu? Case i got have an 120mm exh fan hole and 80mm side fan hole.. I am looking for a decend cooling fan (enough air flow with minimal noise) for the case fans and a decend cpu cooler... ? and more more think what do i need to look for when i am shopping for a video card? My mother board has a nforce chipset in it so should i look for a nvidia video cards? I am waiting for your advices...
> thank you
> Sammy



you can use ati cards on nforce chipsets
just not on the mean time crossfire on nforce chipsets


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Heh, you could have spent a lot less on the hard drive, you only need 80GB. You can get a new one for less than $50 shipped. I wish I could help you but...I don't know how you're going to get a complete Vista system for under $450, even with the help of fleabay.




well youve been really helpfull how bout giving him some ideas


----------



## Gam'ster (Mar 11, 2007)

I second the arctic 64 cos i have one   but seriously its cheap, works , and its easy to fit.


----------



## Grings (Mar 11, 2007)

agreed on the arctic cooler, and for case fans, arctic cooling has a good range of quiet ones, akasa's amber series are good, and also sharkoon's 'golf ball' series (dont know how easy these are to get in the u.s. though)


----------



## sammy29926 (Mar 12, 2007)

hi everybody,
First thank you for the advice you have given to me... Second here is the latest uptade on 
Ram memory... I just won two auction for a PNY optima 1GB PC3200 memory one auction i won was $50.99 other one was $53.99 plus shipping from same seller... i wonder if i will be bale to get a decend deal on cpu and video card...
Have good one.
Sammy


----------



## sammy29926 (Mar 12, 2007)

Total parts are up to $307.82...


----------



## sammy29926 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi everybody,
I am still hounting and waiting AMD dropping prices on their 939socket athlon 4000+ cpu's..
As far as Operating system goes i think i will get the windows xp upgrade from windows 98 since i have that... i am kinda taking my time and waiting...i will keep you informed...
Have good one
Sammy


----------



## sammy29926 (Apr 19, 2007)

Alright guys,
I am back with soem more good deals..
i got an NIB artic cooler freezer64 pro for $25 shipped...
Evga GEforce 6800GS with zalman cooler for $75 shipped..
Windows xp home edition sp2 operating system $40 shipped..

All i am missing is cpu which will be Atlon 64 4000+ 2.4 ghz socket 939 and couple of case fans... 
this project is coming togehter nice..
Sammy


----------



## sammy29926 (Apr 19, 2007)

sammy29926 said:


> Total parts are up to $307.82...



$307.82+ $40+ $25+ $75 Total = $447.82


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow ur gna end up geting a better system then me for much cheaper...spose that's the price u pay for buying new.


----------



## sammy29926 (Apr 24, 2007)

sammy29926 said:


> $307.82+ $40+ $25+ $75 Total = $447.82



$447.82+$64.99+$22.15=$534.96

New Total is $534.96...


----------



## sammy29926 (Apr 24, 2007)

hi everybody,
I just purchased AMD Athlon64 4000+ San diego core socket  939 cpu for $64.99 shippede form newegg...
I got a Artic cooling 120mm case fan plus anti static wrist band for the total of $22.15

All i am missing is a Sata cable for my Hard drive and i would like to get Round IDe cable for my DVD rom.. Does anybody know which kind of IDe cable shoul i get? there is so many of them i am kinda confused...
So my Total cost is $534.96 plus the cost of cables...
I am planing to put this system together next week sometime and i mightbe asking somehelp...
Thank yo u
Sammy


----------



## psychomage343 (Apr 24, 2007)

wow sammy you have the same computer as i do minus ram and the fact that i have 2 vid cards, i'm at 3.2ghz at 1.51 with 2x7900gt at 700/900 and i'm running a 500 wat pos psu.  if you need any specific bios tuning help or general setup send me an im at exodusprime1337 or a pm here on the forums, and welcome to tpu buddy!!!!!


----------



## sammy29926 (Apr 28, 2007)

hi everybody,
Today I installed cpu to the motherboard andartic cooler freezer64 pro cpu cooler on top of it.. and installed the PSU and artic cooler 120mm exhaust fan to my case.

Following is the link to the pics I took so far;

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n126/sammy29926/Computer build pics/DSC00779.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n126/sammy29926/Computer build pics/DSC00778.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n126/sammy29926/Computer build pics/DSC00777.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n126/sammy29926/Computer build pics/DSC00776.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n126/sammy29926/Computer build pics/DSC00775.jpg


thanks for the help and i will keep you updated...
Sammy


----------



## sammy29926 (Jun 2, 2007)

hi Everybody,
I finished my build and actually i am typing this message using my new rig... On my total cost i need to add $15 for the cables and another $10 for the floppy disk drive. It was a big of a callange trying to figure out winxp after using winme for th elast 5-6 years... but i am loving this rig.. 
Thank you for your help
Sammy


----------

